# Galveston Tarpon Guide



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

To whom it may concern one or the premier Tarpon Guides that has fished out of Galveston for many years has been diagnosed with cancer and will be starting Chemo.
Prefer not to mention his name but he has been with Silver King Ad. for many years.
Heard they were gong to have a fundraiser or two to help with the treatment expenses since his Obama Care Insurance will leave him hanging with about $30,000 out of pocket. Do not know any details about the fundraisers.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

the cancer is true. if you get any details please post.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Cancer does not discriminate, it can touch anyone it seems. Is he getting treatment at MD Anderson? That place is world class.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Don't know any details


----------

